# floating in the moonlight c&c



## y75stingray (Jun 17, 2010)

I was going for a floating on water in the moolight look did i pull it off? Anything you would have done differently?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 17, 2010)

y75stingray said:


> I was going for a floating on water in the moolight look did i pull it off? Anything you would have done differently?



No.

Watches don't float on water.  And if they did, I don't buy that they'd look like this.

You've chosen a tough image to create.  I feel first, before trying to create any illusion, the watches must be well (properly) lighted.  And the composition is week with all three faces in a straight line.

Right now, I don't know how I would proceed to achieve your goal.  I think however it would involve some water.

Good luck with this one.

-Pete


----------



## y75stingray (Jun 18, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> y75stingray said:
> 
> 
> > I was going for a floating on water in the moolight look did i pull it off? Anything you would have done differently?
> ...



How would you light them properly. I was taught to backlight products and bounce the light back on the face of the product with bounce cards. That's what i did for this shot. Granted the backlight is pretty hard in this shot to achieve the "moonlight" glare i wanted.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 18, 2010)

y75stingray said:


> How would you light them properly. I was taught to backlight products and bounce the light back on the face of the product with bounce cards.



You were taught correctly.  That approach is a good, general, nonspecific way to light table-top products.  Here it resulted in a fairly even flat light on the faces of the watches while the cases and bands have little to no illumination. So..  no real pizzazz in the faces and inadequate light on the rest of the product.  Two...  three... maybe four more lights with snoots (and likely some diffusion) on both sides will add the needed detail.



y75stingray said:


> Granted the backlight is pretty hard in this shot to achieve the "moonlight" glare i wanted.



I think the "moon" could be much larger, maybe with a blue gel to suggest a feeling of night and convince the mind a bit more that the surface is water.

Like I said... you have an ambitious project.  Good luck!

-Pete


----------

